# PB Pier pompies



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Walking off the pier right at dark. 8 casts with a pomp jig netted me 6 pompano.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice!!!! Way ta go!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very Nice fish


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Let's eat!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fish must have been starving for me to catch 6. Caught on el cheapo Buccaneer Bay jigs from Wally World.

Nice thing was, a guy and his family was walking off, stopped and saw me catch 2 pomps in two throws, so he started trying. Fish number 4 wound up foul hooked so I wound up right next to him getting that fish up. Saw he was working his jig too fast and that he had a heavy leader on, so I explained to him that he should get rid of the leader and how to "bounce" the jig back. Before I left, he caught his first pomp on a jig. His little girl was thrilled that daddy caught a pomp.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well...so much for me thinking I can fish...lol...cleaned the pomps...they were starving. Not a trace of anything in their stomach or guts.


----------

